# No matter where I go.... There she is :)



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

No matter where I am in my house, I can always count on opening a door, walking up or down a flight of stairs, turning a corner, and just know that _someone_ is watching or waiting for me 
I decided to carry my phone with me, and catch her in the act.

Sometimes, I hear her sneak up and peek around the doorway. LOL

*When I open my bedroom door...
There she is...*









*Come out of the bathroom....
There she is....*










*From inside my closet....
There she is....*










*If I'm doing work in my garage....
There she is...*










*If I'm working out on the heavy bag (boxing)...
There she is...*










*If I go upstairs....
When I turn around...
There she is...*










*If I come up from downstairs....
There she is...*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL! Aren't you glad you only have one stalker?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's kinda like magic...I have one of those too...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, that's how it is here! I can't use the restroom or get changed by myself anymore.

I love my shadows.... but in order to have SOME privacy, I have to continuously close doors (locked, because they can open some up) and even then, I'm tripping over them on my way out.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I find it hysterical. LOL

I get insulted, if I don't hear her nails tapping the hardwood floors, as she creeps up behind me 

I call her the "spook"


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so glad that I'm not the only that has someone watching me all the time


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Anthony you need one more to cover the areas that Kira can't when she's watching you.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

I know what you mean! My boy Lobo was like that, no matter where I went in the house, there he was. As long as he could see me, he was happy.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Lol! Yeah, that's how it is here! I can't use the restroom or get changed by myself anymore.
> 
> I love my shadows.... but in order to have SOME privacy, I have to continuously close doors (locked, because they can open some up) and even then, I'm tripping over them on my way out.


Hahaha......I learned to lock the bathroom door about a week ago because of that. Until then I had been able to go to the bathroom with only having to know if I looked at the bottom of the door I would see a black nose wiggling trying to fit futher under it. Then last week I hear *jiggle jiggle* door opens and there she is looking like "yay I found you mom!" I find it comforting to know when I turn around she will be there watching me.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

The most amazing breed.

I always heard about their loyalty, but never imagined having such a bond. She watches every move I make.
I think it's awesome.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

lily's master said:


> Hahaha......I learned to lock the bathroom door about a week ago because of that. Until then I had been able to go to the bathroom with only having to know if I looked at the bottom of the door I would see a black nose wiggling trying to fit futher under it. Then last week I hear *jiggle jiggle* door opens and there she is looking like "yay I found you mom!" I find it comforting to know when I turn around she will be there watching me.


LOL, I've had her swing the "unlocked" bathroom door on me a couple times, myself.

Now I hear her sniffing under the door to make sure I'm in there.

What does she think, I'll sneak out the bathroom window to get away from her? LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo has one eye on me all the time(and the other on the cat) When I close my laptop, in a quiet sneaky way, he is there! 
Bark, bark, bark no matter what time it is. 

Kacie is always in the path with her big ol fuzzybutt, she'll stop me in my tracks often. 

It's funny about the bathroom, even when I'm not in there I have the door closed at night so the nightlight doesn't shine in my eyes and one of the dogs will bump it open to see if anyone needs assistance.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I love this thread :]


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Heidi was like that too. Abby is a lot different and usually just hangs out waiting for me to come back.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

And aren't you glad she is? I'm sure you wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL, great pictures! Try having two shadows! Ollie and my Pom are constantly right behind me and when my husbands not home make that three shadows since our Golden apparently can't be left alone either. I'm always tripping over somebody. 

But it's one of the things I love best about owning dogs. :wub:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Cody was my follower! That's one of the things I miss the most! Clipper is the peeker! You can look up and he is peering around the door, hall whatever!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love this series of shots!!!! And Kira too of course


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahaha!! I love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Hilarious. Having a GSD is like having little kids, you got to do your business with an audience. Fiona thinks that is the perfect time to come get some loving.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> No matter where I am in my house, I can always count on opening a door, walking up or down a flight of stairs, turning a corner, and just know that _someone_ is watching or waiting for me
> I decided to carry my phone with me, and catch her in the act.


Beautiful girl, but your pictures made me sad. I miss my own Shadow so much. Enjoy the time you have together!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Great pictures! I wouldn't want Lisl any other way.

I have to say, "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain" every time I step into the shower. She's always peeking her head around the surtain to make sure I'm still there.


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

Too very funny, and so very true of this breed! Love how you captured your girl.


----------



## Shadowdog (Mar 24, 2013)

My GSD Shadow is the same way, and only with me. Take a shower and she lays in front of the shower door - to where I can't get out LOL!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Shadowdog said:


> My GSD Shadow is the same way, and only with me. Take a shower and she lays in front of the shower door - to where I can't get out LOL!
> View attachment 49818
> 
> 
> ...


My Shadow would try.to drink the bathwater to save me. I would always have to make him go lie down. He would just lie there and stare until I was done. When I stuck my head under the water to rinse my hair his nose would be back in the tub and I would have to tell him to lie down again.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

HaHa, It's too funny and she's a beauty!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

one of the joys of owning a gsd

I can't go in the bathroom and shut the door, she is sniffing, and sniveling behind it, a shower alone? Forgetaboutit Masi has to check in behind the shower curtain to make sure I haven't gotten sucked down the drain

In the house, If I stop short, I have a big head crashing into my butt I don't know how many times she's cracked her head against a wall watching ME and not watching where's she's going..)

I wouldn't have it any other way, tho sometimes I do wonder what it's like to be in the bathroom by oneself


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anthony8858 said:


> The most amazing breed.
> 
> I always heard about their loyalty, but never imagined having such a bond. She watches every move I make.
> I think it's awesome.


Same here. I have to remember to look down whenever I open a door, if she isn't already underfoot.
I set the limit at the bathroom. No need for her to be in there.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just goes to show that "kira loves her daddy", very cute pictures, they made me laugh.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Love the pictures Anthony. 


My master bath is the last room that needs updating. The old, 1979 hollowcore door has swollen and warped and you CAN'T get the little thingie to engage to keep the door shut. Since it's swollen, you can push it shut pretty firmly, but it's no match for a GSD head-butt. 

Sigh.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Love the pictures Anthony.
> 
> 
> My master bath is the last room that needs updating. The old, 1979 hollowcore door has swollen and warped and you CAN'T get the little thingie to engage to keep the door shut. Since it's swollen, you can push it shut pretty firmly, but it's no match for a GSD head-butt.
> ...


Lol 
I can see Rocket doing this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

hahaha true meaning of a velcro dog, Zoey's the same way, except she insist's on being in the bathroom with me.... I respond with a "get outttaa heeaaaaaa!!!!"

Have you played hide and seek with her? When Zoey isn't paying attention, i'll sneak away and hide behind a door and then call her.... hearing her run back and forth is quite comical...


----------

